# Jil Carrie 4/19



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Went out on the Jil Carrie for Sea Bass and Tiles.Long bumpy ride out (5 + hours). We had swells that were over 10 ft easy and the bite was tough. Fishing in 300ft+ water with 30 ounces of lead will wear you out quick. The word of the day was Doggies. Capt said his trips have been getting better each trip and his last he had 15 guys and they got over 300 tiles and 150 Seabass but unfortuntely the last cold blow had shut things down. There were 8 of us fishing and the total was 56 fish 30 tiles and 26 seabass total with the pool winner tile at 8.5 pounds. I ended up with 8 tiles and 1 seabass with 2 8 lb tiles. Dave ended up with 5 seabass and 4 tiles. Some of the doggies were giving birth and it was pretty neat but still hate the bastards. Got a speeding ticket on the way home 79 in a 55 and mandatory court appearance....sux ! 
Here are some pics and the first are of what we saw at the first light when we arrived at 4am.Dont know what they are but looked like a helgramite with a bloodworm tail. Whatever they are there were millions of them and no one including 2 capts knew what they were. We call them red bugs or trout bugs because when you see them and the trout are eating them they will not eat anything else.

Worms?

















Swells. Could have better pics but didnt want to expose my camera to the salt.

















Dave and fish

















Me

















Total









A great trip and we will be back in the next week or 2.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Cinder Worms ! Thats what they are .


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice catch ... hey Tom, do you eat fish for every meal or do you have a 200 cubic foot freezer


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice pics and catch! Looks like you had a bit of seas out there...wooohooo!


----------

